# Palin as President



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

For those who are following the US election, here's a preview of what it might be like if Sarah Palin were to end up in the White House:

:: Palin as President ::

Hover and click around :wink:

Gerald


----------



## rickwiggans (May 10, 2006)

1st reaction - this is fairly mundane, and your point is?

Now go back and do as you are told - float the cursor around and click.

2nd reaction - BRILLIANT - but SCARY!!!

Rick


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

But did you get to shoot the deer? (Unsuitable for people of a nervous disposition...... 8O )


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Recent changes - hovering and then clicking on the globe shows Palin's understanding of world geography: "I can see Alaska from here!" "Something-staan" "North Korea-staan" etc.

Yes, I've just shot the deer! I hadn't seen that before :lol: 

My favourite: "Lerning's hard!" and the news ticker on the computer :lol: 

Gerald


----------



## 111850 (May 1, 2008)

*Palin for 2012*

Excellent stuff. And yes, it IS scary because there is no doubt that our so called 'hockey Mom' will be seeking the Republican nomination in 2012.

Peter


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Ooooooo .......... scary - not sure if it should be in "Jokes and Trivia" 8O 8O 8O 

Sue


----------

